# Where to buy 229 elite dark in WA?



## 59Ford (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been looking for a P229 Elite Dark 9mm, non threaded barrel. Does anyone know where I might be able to find one in western WA? I've never seen one in a store, is this something I'd have to special order? Looking for brand new, not used. Also what is a fair price for one of these?

Thanks


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

This one is very nice..

Shooters Online - Sig Sauer

Shooters Online - Sig Sauer P229R PLTNM ELITE 40 12RD


----------



## 59Ford (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks but I'm pretty dead set on the exact gun I posted. Just wondering if anyone has any ideas on who might have one in stock somewhere in western WA.


----------

